# What do I do with big Catappa leaves?



## RolyMo (7 Aug 2013)

Tricky one working out which discussion to post to. In the M&S I chose this because I guess the leaves affect the water chemistry. 

I bought some rather large Catappa leaves that are currently swirling around the tank waiting to be water logged


 and sink to the bottom. My question is can i tear them up into smaller pieces without ruining the water column?


----------



## sa80mark (7 Aug 2013)

Yes will be fine, I used to cut mine smaller in my betta breeding tanks


----------



## RolyMo (7 Aug 2013)

@sa80mark. Thanks for the tip.
The leaves seem the right size for the tank £10 for 10 leaves. 1 x leaf for 100l.
I will cut them down once they sink.
Hoping the tank will benefit. Already seen Ottos recreating the scene from the film Top Gun as they Otto inverts and holding on upside down to the floating leaf zooming around the tank. Great amusement.
R


----------



## tim (7 Aug 2013)

Hi roly, I break mine up for my shrimp nano then pour some boiling water on from the kettle so they sink.


----------



## Henry (7 Aug 2013)

If I'm bothered about them sinking, I soak mine in hot water for 10 minutes, then pour the leaves and water into the tank. In my less groomed tanks, I just throw them on top


----------



## DoubleDutch (7 Aug 2013)

Why not throw them on the watersurface? They sink when soaked.


----------



## Henry (7 Aug 2013)

DoubleDutch said:


> Why not throw them on the watersurface? They sink when soaked.


 
If you've spent months developing a 'scape, the last thing you want is for something to look "thrown in". If they're pre-soaked, you can determine exactly where they are going to go, without having to wait for them to sink.


----------



## DoubleDutch (7 Aug 2013)

Clear Henry.


----------



## Henry (7 Aug 2013)

DoubleDutch said:


> Clear Henry.


 
I do try


----------

